# Upper Upper Colorado River Water System Explained



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for posting this, it is a very interesting read. However, I feel constrained to point out that the REAL headwater of the Colorado River is the Mammoth Glacier in the Wind River Range of Wyoming, at the base of Gannet Peak.

Anyone who has been to the Confluence of the Green and what is now called the Colorado can clearly see which is the main river and which the tributary.

The river above the Confluence was called the Grand until 1924, when Congress declared it to be the Colorado at the behest of Coloradan politicians.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

+1 nice read ty


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Local pride Teton county, but if you visit confluence of Green and Yampa at steamboat rock, that cuts Wyoming portion of the Green in half. Yampa is Colorado headwaters also. Just saying.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

tetoncounty said:


> Thank you for posting this, it is a very interesting read. However, I feel constrained to point out that the REAL headwater of the Colorado River is the Mammoth Glacier in the Wind River Range of Wyoming, at the base of Gannet Peak.
> 
> Anyone who has been to the Confluence of the Green and what is now called the Colorado can clearly see which is the main river and which the tributary.
> 
> The river above the Confluence was called the Grand until 1924, when Congress declared it to be the Colorado at the behest of Coloradan politicians.


My understanding is that even though the Green is a LONGER tributary, the Colorado (aka Grand) historically provided larger volumetric amount of water therefore the main river is the Colorado.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

jonstavney said:


> Local pride Teton county, but if you visit confluence of Green and Yampa at steamboat rock, that cuts Wyoming portion of the Green in half. Yampa is Colorado headwaters also. Just saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


Point well taken, I was only funning.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

MountainmanPete said:


> My understanding is that even though the Green is a LONGER tributary, the Colorado (aka Grand) historically provided larger volumetric amount of water therefore the main river is the Colorado.


No Mas! 

I won't argue with that. The upper Colorado is beautiful. And the Arkansas. And the Dolores. And the Animas. Haven't paddled the Yampa.


----------

